# Small breeder setup the build



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Alright decided to start a new thread for the build of the breeder setup since I have 90% of my supplies now, mainly just missing the 20 gallon tank for the sump. This is probably going to take roughly a month of build time as I can't dedicate full days to this but I'm in no rush.

The setup is basically going to be 2 15 gallon storage containers as tanks, a 50 gallon acrylic tank that I picked up at a garage sale for $20, a 20 gallon sump (will be substituted with a 15 gallon storage container until I can get the tank) and a 10 gallon quarantine. Also I will use a 15 gallon storage container as a fresh water supply to do a slow drip water change over the course of the week, instead of a large on at one time.

I will keep this updated as the work goes along, for now here is a few pictures of the supplies (sorry text isn't readable).


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

good luck


----------



## sik80 (Mar 16, 2010)

cool. What you gonna breed?


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

*Day 2*

Alright so I've fitted all the bulkheads and did the over flow for the 50 gallon and also reinforced the shelving where the 50 gallon will sit.

As for what I'm going to breed..... probably grow out any of my rams fry if they start breeding again, beyond that haven't figured out what else I might breed.


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey (Aug 4, 2010)

Looks good so far. keep us updated!


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*hmm*

i am using the same shelf in my bedroom.i bought one befor i learned how to use power tools and built my own.they woble alot until you get the weight on the bottombut i like the adjustable shelves...


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## gmyers0203 (Apr 7, 2011)

Very cool! Can't wait to see the progress!


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Alright got most the plumbing done today, will probably pressure test the system tonight for leaks. I foresee at least one more trip to the hardware store.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*hmmm*

i have had issues with bulkheads leaking on plastic bins so look out for that...and becarefull of the back siphoning to your sump as well as kinks in the flextube.this looks like something my son tried.cant wait to see some baby rams..


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Alright so I have it up and running now doing a pressure check so far so good, first plumbing job I've never had a leak on so far. As flexible as you would think vinyl tubing is, it really isn't, so I had to make a couple of adapters to hold them on the tanks. Starting to think it would have been better to done the whole thing in PVC then vinyl, I think I will at least redo the distribution at the top with all the valves in PVC. Also got that wonderful toilet flushing sound, so I'm going to look into silencing that by what was recommended on another thread.


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

that can happen


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Alright been doing some work on it, main thing is I now have a PVC valve setup which seems to be working alot better then the hose setup, getting a better flow and the hoses aren't kinking anymore. Also redid my design on the hose holders for the plastic tanks, much more stable now but still a little work to do. And also created a few small durso's for the plastic tanks that seem to be working. Next is to drain the whole thing so I can get the durso up for the 50 gallon tank, then reinforce the bottom part of the shelf and finally get the sump together and I should be set.

Don't even want to know how much money I've spent so far but its been worth it, I've learned alot about a setup like this and can probably do it much cheaper next time if I do another.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

looking good! cant wait to see more progress. The PVC pipe system also looks neater than the tubing IMO.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*kinks*

cheaper is always good...learning alot...thats why you have all the people to get input from...many of people have had much trial and error..thats what these forums are for...PVC is much better yeah.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Well made a score today but still didn't find a tank for my sump, there was a fish store shutting down and scored 4 used heaters between 150 watts and 300 watts for $15, and also a 30 gallon acrylic tank divided into 3 sections for $40. So I'm perplexed again on how to set this up.... at least the score on the heaters was nice.


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

yeah wish I could find them for that cheap


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*nice*

awsome...sounds like some favor shines upon you...so you cant use the new acrylic as a sump?...maybe a 3 stage grow out..i have done a few tanks slightly lower than the main wall or bank of tanks and just plumed it in with the rest..just a hole in the acrylic for a over flow run that into your sump put a return into it and there you go.never the less good score.now you need to breed.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Yea after thinking about it, I'm just going to use the 30 gallon as the sump for right now until I can find something I like for a sump. I just got home and found about 8-10 wrigglers from the spawning I tried to save half assedly from my rams. Seeing how I wasn't prepared to save them, its a good start and will plan better for the save next time.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Happened to be by petco and saw they had their $1 per gallon sale! So I picked up a 20 long to convert into a sump, so the 30 gallon will replace the two plastic tubs. kinda funny how I started this I was going to go almost all plastic tubs but I've picked up some nice scores over the last couple of months its actually going to be a proper setup now.... at least I got the tubs for the next setup if I ever decide to build it.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Well its been interesting, I'm pretty much done with the build with the addition of my 20 gallon sump and the 30 gallon tank, I've been running the whole setup for the past 2 days getting water levels right and final check for leaks. The auto top off is ready and working but the only part I haven't finished from my original plan was the slow drip water removal, I have a bit more pondering on that before I try and do it.

I'm not going to try and figure how much I spent since my plans kept changing as I found acrylic tanks for good deals. All in all I'm happy with the result and it was a fun project to work on an hour or two here and there and hope to repeat the project someday when I get a garage to put them in.

The only thing I would change doing the whole thing would be to do 90% of the pumping in pvc instead of vinyl tubing, I would only do the tubing on the last foot of the connections so I could have some movement with everything.

Now to add fish.....


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

ohhhhhhhh me likey.... lots....


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

very nice


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

i actually keep looking at this and i like it more and more... ughhh so many projects and no time to do them all and now i want to try doing this one too...

really like this, let us know how it all runs and what it cost you.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Need some opinions, my freshwater supply started leaking, so I resealed it with ge silicone II as its all I had on hand just to see if I could get it to reseal, you guys think its worth the risk since its such a small area the water will be touching (only used it on the outside of the fitting but because of the leak I know some water will touch it) or you think I should go back and get the silicone I?


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

well if it's aquarium safe I would think your'e fine


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

I've never heard from anyone that II is safe, only that I is.....


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

I thought the GEII has antimold/mildew properties? If that is the case, then it should not be used. I would trade it back for the GEI since that one has been proven to work and its not worthwhile to risk the entire system with GEII.


@Christople: Neither GE1 or GE2 say its aquarium safe, both say that its not for aquariums, but in reality its just a disclaimer because that wasnt the purpose of the product.


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

okay, well never actually used aquarium silicone/silicone


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Never mind, I picked at it a little and realized it wouldn't hold against the plastic anyways, I guess I will drill another container and make a makeshift bulk head.


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

good luck


----------

